

The 7 Habits of Highly Overrated People (2013) - spking
http://www.daedtech.com/the-7-habits-of-highly-overrated-people

======
greenyoda
Lots of discussion from 2013:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6965295)

